
PQCHacks: a gentle introduction to post-quantum cryptography [video] - FiloSottile
https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7210-pqchacks#video
======
DyslexicAtheist
and what an entry for djb to start the talk :-)

 _" With all the current crypto talks out there you get the idea that crypto
has problems. crypto has massive usability problems, has performance problems,
has pitfalls for implementers, has crazy complexity in implementation, stupid
standards, millions of lines of unauditable code, and then all of these
problems are combined into a grand unified clusterfuck called Transport Layer
Security.

But actually the situation is worse."_

------
baby
If you want a more gentle introduction to hash-based signatures:
[https://www.cryptologie.net/article/306/hash-based-
signature...](https://www.cryptologie.net/article/306/hash-based-signatures-
part-i-one-time-signatures-ots/)

------
anonbanker
One important note from this talk:

* RSA/DSA/ECDSA will all be cracked by 2022

